# 2003 Seqouia



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

Posted on towing board also. My truck is a 1/2 ton rated for 6500 total weight. The camper dealers are telling me to go by dry weigh of trailer. If I go with a 5000 lb. dry with a
6800 GW will that work.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I think you would be pushing your luck getting anything over 3-3500 dry, you also have to consider all the things you will have inside the trucks rear cargo area adding weight. Being close to or overloaded towing will not result in a conferrable experience. In my opinion if you want a decent sized camper get a 3/4 ton truck and buy a bigger camper than you think you need, you will never wish you had less space.


----------

